# 96 Pathfinder Sunroof Seal



## [email protected] (May 15, 2007)

Hello:

Does anyone know were I can get the rubber seal that goes around the sunroof in a 96 pathfinder. The Dealership tells me the only way to get the gasket is to buy the whole sunroof for $500.00. Is this true?

What should I do???

JW:newbie:


----------



## TexasSteve (Dec 21, 2006)

*sunroof*

As much as I hated to do it, I bought a tube of black silicone caulking at Homedepot and caulked the whole sunroof shut. That was 6 months ago and it still does NOT leak. I got tired of drowning every time it came a heavy rain. I just couldn't find a gasket and was not putting in a new $400 and up sunroof. This fix cost less than $6 but no more leaks. I finally got used to not having an openable sunroof. Anybody who had any kind of car with a sunroof had leaking problems not just pathfinders. P.S. you might find a neighbor who is a master paint caulker who can lay down a professional bead of caulking you would be proud of!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Call a windshield repair/replacement shop and ask if they can fix your sunroof seal.


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

Unless your seal is broken/cracked you might try putting some petroleum jelly on it. Yep, good old vasoline. Put an even coat all around the seal and see if that doesn't help. From what I observed it caused the old seal to swell just a bit and it also provided a water barrier between the sunroof seal and the roof seal. Give it a try. Worst case scenario is your out $2.00 for the vasoline and still have to buy the gasket/sunroof from the dealer or caulk it shut.


----------

